# Pre-K Curriculum



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

What did you use and why? What did you like about it? What did you dislike? So much to take into consideration and I want to be well on my way to having school stuff prepped in case I can't get it later. Oddly enough, this is not something I thought of before. How will we educate our children when the libraries close and the power is gone? Guess I better get some supplies laid in.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I used the book suggestions from Sonlight and added a simple preK workbook from the discount store. I mostly did it to get on track and spend structured learning time with the children (the twins were first & I had two new babies, they needed time just for them with mommy, then as the others got older they needed that one on one time, too.)

The program took 30-45 minutes 3-4 days a week and was a lot of fun.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I ordered their catalog today and I made a list of the books that come in the pre-k package. I should be able to find most of them at my local library. Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Apr 8, 2006)

letteroftheweek.com has great inspirations!

How young of a preschooler? IMO - playdough, letter printoffs, things to trace (both w/crayons and tactile things w/fingers) pegs to sort/count/pattern, and maybe a little 'workbook' to feel like a big kid - and some good books are all you truly need


----------



## StormySar (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't buy anything - using the itnernet and library, I did it all myself.

I used some of the ideas presented for what preschoolers should know (world book, mainly) and found ideas, actities, worksheets, etc. online to use in 
"school"

Though for prek, most of what my kids need to know is learned through every day activities... kitchen, gardening, cleaning all have a multitude of ways to work in basic skills!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

pencil, paper, ABC's, coins I had lying around the house, abc and number magnets... good books from the sonlight or elijah company list that I got from the library, just to have fun reading together... (Now I would use the 1000 good book list off of the internet.) Songs and chants and etc... Lots of outdoor experiences... Water, and, sand, and art supplies, and glue and safety scissors... It is really hard to mess up preschool! Try not to worry. 

Cindyc.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I used Five in a Row, plus lots of games, arts & crafts, helping in the kitchen, garden and with the chickens, and read a lot to my children. We also like to go on hikes and bike rides, and discuss what we saw, often sending us into impromptu unit studies.

Dawn


----------

